# What do the letters mean?



## ranjel (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok I have 2 nissans and I know the letters S, SL, SE, LE are trim types...but what do the lettes stand for...Example: S= Standard? , L=Luxury?, E=??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nothing, really. 

this thread is moved out of the Z section to general.


----------

